# Telefono huawei y635-l21 bloccato in twrp-AIUTO



## lucalacoste87 (Apr 29, 2017)

Salve, dopo aver flashato la recovery 2.8.7.0, il telefono rimane bloccato in twrp. Se provo a spegnere, il telefono si spegne per un attimo e poi si riaccende da solo in twrp. Potete aiutarmi? Grazie

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## lucalacoste87 (Apr 29, 2017)

lucalacoste87 said:


> Salve, dopo aver flashato la recovery 2.8.7.0, il telefono rimane bloccato in twrp. Se provo a spegnere, il telefono si spegne per un attimo e poi si riaccende da solo in twrp. Potete aiutarmi? Grazie
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Leggendo qua e là ho provato ad inserire twrp-2.7.1.0-bacon. Da terminale tutto ok, però ora il telefono rimane bloccato in modalità fastboot. Aiuto!!!

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------

